# the homemade "Rat Nation"



## bloodraven (Jan 27, 2008)

Yup, about halfway through building it. I got what will be the second floor blocked off for now, I gotta get to sleep. It is now 5 am and I've been building since 10ish. here are initial pics of a VERY undecorated one...but it will do for the night...enjoy!

13/58 panels done...









getting closer









getting ready for bed and exploring the new digs...


----------



## zlioness (Dec 27, 2007)

Kinda makes me wish I hadn't spent $90 on a new cage. Oh well.

I like it, but do you have a problem with pee soaking through the fleece? That would be my main concern.


----------



## CaptainFlow (May 16, 2007)

Ooh, I love how the whole front opens... Yes, how are you attatching down the fabric? Because I'm thinking about redoing my cage, and using zipties for my girls, but I know that if they get even a whiff of a chance they'll be burrowing and going to the bathroom underneath the fleece... 

But it looks nice! I understand that you're not done? Can't wait to see the monster when it's all finished!


----------



## Phobie (Jun 3, 2007)

Oh wowee, what a monster! Looking good!


----------



## bloodraven (Jan 27, 2008)

Yeah, so far, attaching the fleece is not easy...I have three different ideas, all three have failed, as Emile seems to only be happy if he is burrowing under the fleece....but we'll see.

I should have the other half done today. All said and done, its total measurements will be 40x24x24, enough for 6 rats. I am modeling it completely after the ferret nation, just a little smaller, and with the shelves at the back instead of the side (for better stability.)

Captain, just be warned that this is NOWHERE near as easy as the connectors. With the connectors, I had a cage built in around an hour. Zip ties...well....seven hours for half of it. With the little zip ties, you have problems of them breaking, they have trouble fitting through some of the holes, lots of mess. Also, make DOUBLY sure that you have the zip ties going through connectors that are as even as possible...I have a little unevenness on some parts because of this.


----------



## bloodraven (Jan 27, 2008)

Finally!! It is done! Well, sans the majority of the decorating anyway. It's livable until I get some friggin sleep...lol. Anyway, the guys went from this










To this










And finally to this!!










Bottom:









Top:









And an example of the total height...i'm 6'


----------



## [x]RaeLovesRats[x] (Feb 7, 2008)

Wow! It's amazing, Raven! You're great at making cages.. mine next? It'll only take a few days and nights to complete. It's only ten rats.


----------



## junior_j (Jan 24, 2008)

Lol make me one any day of the week
looking good 
Jess


----------



## Neuroticax (May 1, 2007)

Wow.. that is freaking incredible! You should make a "How To" sheet! 

Hehe, I'd love to make something like that! In fact.. May I request a "How To" sheet?


----------



## CaptainFlow (May 16, 2007)

Wow, it's huge! 
As for the pulling of the fleece, this just came to me. Are your boys big chewers? Because I thought it might work to make little loops out of zip ties on the inside of the cage, and then clip the fabric down to that... But if they're chewy, then it might be an instant fail.


----------



## dingosm8 (Jan 10, 2008)

Wow. Great job rat macgyver.
Does the extra room mean more rats to come?


----------



## bloodraven (Jan 27, 2008)

Neuroticax said:


> Wow.. that is freaking incredible! You should make a "How To" sheet!
> 
> Hehe, I'd love to make something like that! In fact.. May I request a "How To" sheet?


I don't think a "How To" Sheet is really neccessary...lol. It was pretty simple. Just two zip ties per side that will be connecting to another panel., and keep going until you have a cage. lol...very simple, just time consuming, and painful.



CaptainFlow said:


> Wow, it's huge!
> As for the pulling of the fleece, this just came to me. Are your boys big chewers? Because I thought it might work to make little loops out of zip ties on the inside of the cage, and then clip the fabric down to that... But if they're chewy, then it might be an instant fail.


Hmm....didn't think of that...my boys are NOT chewers at all...I just bought a board that i as going to wrap the fabric around and safety pin it on the bottom and put the board in there...but I can't do that for he second level...hmmm....that might just be the answer...I'll give it a shot and let you know!!


----------



## VetTech (Feb 10, 2008)

Wow, that's an amazing cage!! How much did it cost you all together for the materials to make it?

Deb


----------



## bloodraven (Jan 27, 2008)

not including decorations....it was $45 for the mesh, 2 bucks for 150 small zip ties, and thats it! Unless you count the layers of skin I spent on the all those zip ties...lol


----------



## bloodraven (Jan 27, 2008)

dingosm8 said:


> Wow. Great job rat macgyver.
> Does the extra room mean more rats to come?


At first, I was thinking no...but...I dunno...it is VERY tempting...but not sure how the family would take it...lol

Oh, and pics decorated!!




























And one of Remy falling asleep on the ladder...lazy bub...


----------



## Neuroticax (May 1, 2007)

LOL .. easy to you because you're very handy!  I.. on the other hand.. lol am not so handy.

Material list, maybe? Store you got the products from? .. lol Why can I see myself trying something like this and ending up with a big pile of.. something weird. LOL


----------



## bloodraven (Jan 27, 2008)

The only materials I used where the mesh cubes from Target (if they don't have them, try Linens-n-things), three boxes. And small zip ties from wal mart, three bags. That was it!!


----------



## ratlover4everrr (Jan 31, 2008)

wow wow very very nice cage... bravo. =]


----------



## Neuroticax (May 1, 2007)

Ohh, cool! I'll probably attempt something like that within the year.. maybe get my design right first. LOL

Thanks


----------



## Phoenix (Jan 29, 2008)

I'm really impressed at how the finished product looks! Isn't it amazing the positions these guys can fall asleep in? I looked at the picture of Remi sleeping at the bottom of the ladder and wondered how he could have gotten himself in that position, much less decided it was comfortable enough to sleep that way  



bloodraven said:


> The only materials I used where the mesh cubes from Target


I was at Target Thursday and they appear to have replenished their selection of mesh cubes. They had several colors too, pink, red, blue, white and purple that I remmember but I don't recall seeing black :? I wasn't buying any for myself, and I had a screaming child with me (yes, I was _that_ person) so I didn't check the size or number of panels etc.


----------



## MinionZer0 (Feb 14, 2008)

I think I'm going to have to pick up the supplies today and return my cage to Petco tomorrow... lol


----------



## MinionZer0 (Feb 14, 2008)

I couldn't find the mesh panels anywhere. I saw the large wire pattern. I was even on the organize-it web site and they don't seem to have the mesh anymore.


----------



## bloodraven (Jan 27, 2008)

The organize-it is a different company (weird, I know) than the one that makes these shelves. To be honest, I have NEVER seen these panels online, and it took me forever to find the mesh shelves at a target. The closest to me that had them was around an hour away. If you want, I can give you the barcode off the box and you can give that number to someone at target. They can look it up for you and find the closest store that carries them.


----------



## mopydream44 (Jun 10, 2007)

Bloodraven that would be completely awesome if you could do that. I've been trying to find cubes like that also...........even though I have an FN


----------



## MinionZer0 (Feb 14, 2008)

Yes please that would be great. I went to every store around to find some kind of substitute but everything needs to be cut to be useful.


----------



## EdwardGiacomo (Feb 12, 2008)

That cage is just awesome. I wish they has stuff like that over here in Austria. I'm still getting used to living here so I have no idea where to get stuff. 

Great job.


----------



## littleindiangirl (Jan 21, 2008)

Is the mesh plastic or metal? i see them chewing right out of it...


----------



## bloodraven (Jan 27, 2008)

metal...and so far, no chewing, and I don't think they could if they wanted to. The mesh is REALLY small.

Also, for everyone that wanted it, here is the barcode!!

I'm not sure which code you need...but try both...one is a barcode (first one) and the other is a product code...

4 90851 10629 5

085 11 0629 ID 455479-v

Hope that helps! And, just to make you hate me more (hehe) here are some pics after cleaning and redecorating today!!

Top half









Bottom half (the color coordination was totally accidental)









The rattie girl poster, two in the cage...to give it more of a "guy's" cage feeling









and the whole thing


----------



## Mana (Apr 22, 2007)

LOL! I love the poster in there, that's so awesome :lol:


----------



## MinionZer0 (Feb 14, 2008)

yeah i only have a couple more days left in my return policy for my cage so i need to get crackin..... let's see what happins  I got some qt time for the new baby girl. I'll hit up target again tomorrow and see if a special order is in order.


----------

